# Delay in lights turning on...



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are they low voltage fixture. I do not know the answer but many LV tranies take time to respond.


----------



## vgarabet (Mar 4, 2011)

Dennis,

I am not sure but I'll check. The other thing is that I have a larger model of the same fixture in the living room with 6 lamps instead of 3 and it does not have the delay. I guess it would most likely have a different transformer.

Thanks,

Van


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

id say bad wiring or faulty transformer. any incandescent light should light up within a second


----------

